# Office 365 >  >  'Found problem with some content' at opening of workbook.

## MarijnK

Excel will recover as much as possible and works normal. I can't locate where the problem is in any of the 12 sheets.
Anyone any idea how to avoid this error message?

----------


## BillyRaySpivy

Your issue is too vague.  Describe the details of what the problem is and perhaps attach the file so someone could help figure it out.

----------


## MarijnK

Hi Billy,
That is the problem, the only message I get is just before the Excel workbook opens, the message is like ProblemMsg.JPG

I click Yes and the Workbook opens, however I analyse ALL functions and macro's before any inputs or changes to the data and the all works fine.
Next time I try to open the workbook, same message comes up.
BTW I am using Office 365 with OS Windows 10.

----------


## alansidman

Your picture will not load.  Without actually seeing the file, it is difficult to analyze.  Please attach file as requested by Billy

----------


## TMS

Picture loads OK for me and it appears to be a .jpg.  It just says what the thread title says ... We found a problem with some content in ... (filename) ... Do you want us to try to recover as much as we can?  If you trust the source of this workbook, click yes.

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi

Do you have the same error message if you save, close and then reopen the workbook without doing anything else?

----------


## MarijnK

Hi D,
I do not get any error message if I save, close and reopen the workbook  without doing anything else. That is one of the reasons that it is hard to find the cause of the problem.
Any idea why the error stays away?

----------


## xlnitwit

I imagine it is due to something that your code is doing. If you can provide the code, or preferably the workbook, it would greatly help to narrow the problem down, I suspect.

----------


## MarijnK

Okay, I will clear the workbook from passwords and post it. Please keep in mind, that I used functions where possible and macro's to perform specific actions. 
The main menu is not a dashboard as designed by Excel, it is just a standard sheet with buttons on it.
I will attach the workbook at a post this morning.
THank you for your help.

----------

